# A New Universe



## Shouden (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay, I am about to embark on creating a new universe (cannot reveal what it is yet). This will be my second universe. It will be hard to keep the two separate. Any advice for starting out on this?


----------



## ciaron (Aug 16, 2008)

be as detailed as possible about your universe, and follow a timeline, think of names for the elements, then work your way up to the organisms, or you could just stick with the stock universe (ours) and only change the organisms and animals around. When making a universe, consistency is key, otherwise everything will come contorted in the readers head.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 16, 2008)

thank you for the advice.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

Make sure everything is intertwined =3

It seems a little fake when you say things like:

Sky is green
There are two suns
All animals are all aquatic
underground cities
Very foggy

BUT, if you tie them together, it sounds more realistic!
The sky is green because of a toxic gas in the air. This forces sentient land creatures underground and has killed off all non-sentient ones besides the aquatic creatures. Also, the two suns are working simultaneously to evaporate the oceans, causing a thick fog across the planet.

'Kay, not the best "universe," but you get my point, right? =D


----------



## Shouden (Aug 16, 2008)

yup. Thanks nargle. I hope to be debuting my new universe in a couple day. The first episode should be almost done.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 18, 2008)

Make it as cool and fleshed-out as you want, of course, but don't let that interfere with the actual telling of your story in that universe.  Don't get so excited about your universe that your book becomes an encyclopedia rather than a story, is what I'm saying.
I only point this out because it annoys the crap out of me when people do that, and it's an easy trap to fall into with world-building.  But since you've already made one you probably already know not to do this.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah, I always like to get the history of the universe all laid out and maybe give a little pre-story (so the reader knows why everything the way it is), before jumping into the story. Anyways. thanks  for the advice, Renard. I am hoping the project (for which I am developing this new universe for) ends up being sweet. Trying to get it into comic book form for a short little mini-series and maybe morphing it into a graphic novel in the end.

I appreciate all the support I have received from you guys. Thanks very much.


----------



## ScottyDM (Aug 18, 2008)

Shouden said:


> yeah, I always like to get the history of the universe all laid out and maybe give a little pre-story (so the reader knows why everything the way it is), before jumping into the story. Anyways. thanks  for the advice, Renard. I am hoping the project (for which I am developing this new universe for) ends up being sweet. Trying to get it into comic book form for a short little mini-series and maybe morphing it into a graphic novel in the end.


Ahhh, sarcasm. Sweet! 

Scotty


----------



## Shouden (Aug 18, 2008)

sarcasm? where? *looks around*


----------

